# I got my new tiel!!! and a new cage!!!!



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello every one!!!! I am very pleased to say that I GOT MY NEW BABY!!!!!! Awww she is so wonderful!!!!! and lovey!!!!! She really enjoys being on my shoulder, finger and she likes to preen my eyelashes and eybrows...so cute!!!!!She is sitting on my shoulder RIGHT NOW.... I know you all will also be very happy to here that I GOT A NEW CAGE TOO!!!!!! The bar spacing is much much smaller than that 1 inch one!!!! I think it is 3/4 or 5/8 ????? somthing like that!!!! Anyways she is starting to settle in and she is bonding to me GREAT so far!!!!! Here are some pictures I took just a little bit ago!!!! Enjoy!!!!!
























































Me and the new baby!!!!








And this is the new cage!!!!!!


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats! She is very pretty!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow!! I am so jealous!! Congrats on your newbie.  What are you going to call her? 

That's a great cage by the way! How much did it cost if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

It cost 88 bucks!!!!!!! I know a steal!!!!!!!! It was!!!! I got it at pet suplies plus!!!!! I really really like it!!!!! I still don't know what I am going to name her!!!!!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey bea I am going to request a siggy in your siggy thread!!!! OK????


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

No probs!! I'll do it right away because my alternative for time usage is an assignment. I would much rather look at your pretty tiel.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Cool thanks!!!!!!!!! LOTS ANS LOTS!!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

CONGRATS and I am very happy you got the new cage! It's really nice. Your baby (NO NAME ) is adorable-I am sure you'll enjoy her? company...I see her tail looks like my Ziggy's! Hopefully they'll both grow them out soon!





Bea said:


> I'll do it right away because my alternative for time usage is an assignment.


Oh that productive float time...lol


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks babyluv!!!! I knew you would like it alot!!!! I feel much better now that I got that one!!!! Thanks so much for perswading( wow that is a wierd spelling and I don't know how to spell it and I don't want to look it up in the dictionary...lol) me too!!!!! If you would not have said anything I would have never known!!!! Thanks again!!!! You are a life saver!!! Really!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> Thanks babyluv!!!! I knew you would like it alot!!!! I feel much better now that I got that one!!!! Thanks so much for perswading( wow that is a wierd spelling and I don't know how to spell it and I don't want to look it up in the dictionary...lol) me too!!!!! If you would not have said anything I would have never known!!!! Thanks again!!!! You are a life saver!!! Really!!!!










I don't know about the lifesaver part but ok..lol. I was hoping you didn't get upset. BTW-whatever happen with that old cage? 

PS. How can I persuade you to pick a name!!!  She looks like a Lilly to me. If she's a she. Not to start anything but I really think your baby is a boy.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

I am glad that you think she is a boy!!!! Because I have no clue how to tell...and the breeders even said that they are not positive she is a she...I think that they just said that because when she was with them she was not as loud as her brother who was already talking!!!! I am looking at names right know...lol...umm I am going to try to send the old cage back...I hope it will work ok...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup- they should take it back without a problem..


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

GOOD...ummm what makes you think she is a he...just wondering?????


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> GOOD...ummm what makes you think she is a he...just wondering?????


well technically there's not a way to vissually sex that mutation BUT I just have a strong feeling it's a boy by the body, pose, look in their eyes, the feet- There are some where I just can't tell but with most I can-and yours is one. Nothing official like a dna test but just my opinion.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmmm maybe I should go with a boy/girl name?????


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Unisex names are always a safe bet, but i think i'm with Aly.  Your new babies facial expressions and head shape remind me a lot of Bailee.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

hmm good to know...do you think he will get more talkative when he gets older????because he is very quiet know...and that is why the breeder thought it was a girl!!!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee was chattering in the first couple of weeks i had him. As far as i know he wasn't all that talkative at the breeders.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Mine were really quite for almost a month once they got home. Slush was the first to start singing then hugs and they have yet to shut up. I like cricket =)


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

lol...........


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I like Cricket too!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Ehh I don't really like it too much!!!!! Please don't get offended!!!!! I think I will have to have a poll just for fun....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> Ehh I don't really like it too much!!!!! Please don't get offended!!!!! I think I will have to have a poll just for fun....


That's a good idea. On the same note, Ziggy didn't start really chattering for a couple of weeks as well. Now, about a month and some later he won't shut up- I love his chatter though-it's the main reason I wanted a boy this time around.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmmm I just don't know what to do...if I definently have a boy I would name him Blaze...but I am not sure for a girl...I kinda Like Candy, Wisper, Onya, Claudia...I don't know what to do..


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Just take your time, it will come to you!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah I hope so...well If she does turn out to be a he I am definently naming him BLAZE...but It is the she part that I am not sure about?????


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby what a cutie!!! and your new cage looks great  how old did you say she was?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I LOVE the name BLAZE!!! and it really fits him!



Mal said:


> but It is the she part that I am not sure about?????


I don't think you'll have to worry about that.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I wouldn't call it a him just yet...LOL if we are going by body shape then my Minnie would have to be a boy and by dna she is female unless of course they were wrong  Mal's baby and Minnie have the same head and body shape to me thats just the look of a young tiel I find they all look plump like that when young and freshly weaned I am going to go against the odds here  and say its a female I would think at her age I think you said she was 12wks? she would be making some sort of noises by now and if she has been quiet at the breeders I would think girl


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, she is too cute. You are going to have a lot of fun with her


----------



## loveofeathers (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice cockateil . Looks very friendly. I have one similar to yours. I had a DNA teat and he was a boy. The place where I got him said he was probably a female. They were wrong. here is a picture of my "Winter" I had other names in mind, like Polar , Frostie, Tundra,Blizzard, because of his color. it took me a while to choose his name. Congratulations .


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it should be called Cinnammon(unisex) or Pepper(unisex) or Charlie(unisex)
just my opinoin


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh my...she is BEAUTIFUL!! You make me very jealous hehe!!  
Also, that is a MUCH better cage than your previous one, very nice.


----------



## Greysonbird (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh your new baby is so pretty. I have a new whiteface tiel baby myself, and although the breeder thought it was a male, we are not 100% sure. So I guess when I go to get his well birdy exam next week, I will have the vet to a DNA test. However, I already picked a name: Greyson, if it turns out to be a female, then I think I will have to change it to Gracie, LOL.

I love your cage and it's a steal at that price! I have a similar one for Greyson.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Greysonbird said:


> I will have the vet to a DNA test.


Your's would be a male he is already getting the white face females keep more of a grey look  I wouldn't bother with the dna pretty sure he is all male


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

OK everyone I think I have settled with ELLA!!!!!What do yalw think???? IF she turns out to be a he I will change it to BLAZE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ella is a cute name  its different I like it, and if it turns out to be a boy Blaze is good to


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks now I have to ask Bea to put her name in my sig!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ella and Blaze are great names. PS. I'm still 99% sure your baby is a boy. Just my opinion. Time will tell.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I will put the name Ella in the sig, but still keep the file just incase you have to change to Blaze.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

lol thanks Bea!!!!!!


----------

